# Shark Infestation My Ass



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Fished for 3 days straight Destin with cut lady fish without a single bite. Makes me laugh about the "shark infestation" sensationalized by the media last week. It's been tough out here.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

UTGrad said:


> Fished for 3 days straight Destin with cut lady fish without a single bite. Makes me laugh about the "shark infestation" sensationalized by the media last week. It's been tough out here.


 hang in there.... "that's fishin"....


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Realtor said:


> hang in there.... "that's fishin"....


I'm with Jim! The key to fishing especially Land Based Shark Fishing is persistence! If you stick with it you will be rewarded! I have been very fortunate to have been a part of many anglers catching that fish they will tell the grand kids about and I guarantee every one of them will tell you it was worth all the time and effort they put in to succeed! Good luck!!! UGLY


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Destin can be tricky.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I wish you would start catching the fool out of them so they would leave me alone. I cannot stand the stupid things. This was just yesterday, but it happens almost each and every trip.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

How big are your cut ladyfish? I normally wouldn't cut a ladyfish for shark bait but would keep it whole. When you check baits are they gone? The little critters will pick away at smaller cut baits before a shark has a chance to find it.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Sharks are a lot like people. If they're not hungry, they won't eat. Persistence and patience is the key sometimes.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

sharkwrangler said:


> Sharks are a lot like people. If they're not hungry, they won't eat. Persistence and patience is the key sometimes.


 Unlike my two teenagers who eat anything that doesn't eat them first. :yes:


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> Unlike my two teenagers who eat anything that doesn't eat them first. :yes:


 Amen to that brother:yes:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

UTGrad said:


> Fished for 3 days straight Destin with cut lady fish without a single bite. Makes me laugh about the "shark infestation" sensationalized by the media last week. It's been tough out here.


Hey buddy, the "Shark Infestation" has been first at Perdido Pass (Orange Beach), and now at Pensacola Pass, just west of there.

There are videos online to document this, they are fun to watch, and see bulls swimming next to hammerheads.

So maybe they will be Destin way next, but if want to catch them, go west young man, go west!!!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Don't give up. Sharks are hit or miss. They are out there but sometimes they just won't bite.

I've had nights where I caught nothing to nights I had 8 or 9 sharks.

Ladyfish is good bait. If casting, use biggest piece you can cast. Head amd some body is what I usually use.

If yakking, whole ladyfish.


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Week concluded...one shark. Fished 6 nights...it was tough.

In regards to what bait. My 10 ft Cabelas Salt Striker surf rod is rated to 8 oz. With my 850 SS I wouldn't cast a whole Ladyfish worth a flip. Chunks of Ladyfish are easier to cast.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Infestations of sharks and fish are nomadic....every group has its season and unknown instincts to guide them to the right conditions...tide, moon phase, water temp, bait etc...sometimes your there, sometimes you ain't. ...


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Fish any public wreck within 20 miles of Pensacola. You'll hook up. Use whole livies.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Thats all you used was Ladyfish? Is that all you could catch or what?
If one bait isn't producing try another, sometimes they have a hankering for X instead of Y.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Burnt Drag said:


> Fish any public wreck within 20 miles of Pensacola. You'll hook up. Use whole livies.


 can't really hit those from the beach....


----------

